# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Phong phú các loại mocktail, smoothies từ chanh - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Lemon Grass
> 
> *_Địa chỉ_: 25B Phố Huế, Hai Bà Trưng
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Lemon Grass*


Mỗi khi hè đến, có lẽ trong tâm trạng của các bạn trẻ đều có sự thúc giục phải ra đường lê la hàng quán với bạn bè để giảm thiểu cái nóng, chứ ít ai nhất định ngồi lì trong nhà cả tuần, cả tháng, cả mùa hè  :giamcam: 


Lemon Grass sinh ra là để đáp ứng nhu cầu của giới trẻ: "đồ uống ngon" và bon bon chém gió - thế mới vui! 


Với không gian nho nhỏ, tạo cho các bạn khi đến quán có cảm giác xích lại gần nhau hơn. Màu xanh đặc trưng của chanh kết hợp cùng sắc trắng tạo nên sự tươi mát, trẻ trung - một ấn tượng không thể phủ nhận!


Lemon Grass ưu tiên sự sạch sẽ. Bàn bar tuy rất nhiều đồ nghề nhưng hoàn toàn gọn gàng và ngăn nắp. Điều đó đảm bảo cho các bạn trẻ rằng, những đồ uống ở đây đều được "sản xuất" nóng một cách chuyên nghiệp.

Với các loại smoothies, mocktail làm từ chanh cam đoan là các bạn sẽ thấy cực độc! Nếu hàng ngày là cafe, là trà chanh, là sinh tố thì việc thử một ly mocktail sẽ là một điều rất thú vị và khác lạ!
Menu cực đa dạng với các loại đồ uống được pha chế tự nhiên. Giá cả dao động từ 35k - 80k. 

_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 31/5/2012_

_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 31/5/2012_
Và cũng không thiếu những chương trình "đặc biệt" dành cho khách hàng teen để họ hiểu Lemon Grass phục vụ nhu cầu "ngon-bổ-rẻ" của giới trẻ là tốt nhất.


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Lemon Grass*
_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ôi nhiều quán hay quá điiiiii mất
Phải dành time đi lần lượt thưởng thức thoaiiii  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Thực đơn phong phú thật
Tha hồ mà chọn

----------


## loplipop

Mình là thích vị chanh lắm hehe

----------


## h20love

Menu nhiều thật... tha hồ chọn

----------


## Amp21

Nơi giải khát đích thực  :cuoi1: 
Tha hồ lựa chọn

----------


## dongdat

Chà quán này chắc chuyên nghiệp rồi
Thực đơn thế kia cơ mà

----------


## vn-boom.com

Uống theo phong cách mới là phong cách nào nhảy  :Big Grin:

----------


## duh

> Uống theo phong cách mới là phong cách nào nhảy


là theo phong cách khác với chanh tươi vắt với đường ấy bạn  :cuoi1:

----------


## h20love

menu quán nè tha hồ chọn nhỉ

----------


## songthan

Bao giờ dẫn nhóm mình lên đây uống thử mới được

----------

